# Fin Rot?



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

Does this look like fin rot or an injury of some sort? Its a Red Empress and at the top of the pecking.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Are you asking about the split fins? Looks like the result of aggressive behavior to me.


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

Yeah the split fins. Thats what I thought to, but I have minimal aggression in my tank and this dude is pretty much boss.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

I recently had this exact thing happen to one of my yellow labs. Clean water should help the process of the fin growing back. In about a week's time, half of the fin has already regenerated on my fish.

That is a beautiful fish by the way. Very nice colors and it looks healthy.


----------

